# Outlook Inbox/Incoming email size limit?



## DSims80s (Mar 17, 2011)

Just curious if it's possible for outlook to have a limit on the size of emails it will receive... A friend sent me an email that was approximately 25 MB and I never received it after 48 hours. This isn't a major issue, I'm just wondering.

Also, any of you happen to use Outlook before and had issues with emails not showing up?

Thanks, I appreciate any information you can give me!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

there will probably be a limit on the Size at the email server you use 
who supplies the email service 

if a company server they can vary in the size limit some as low as 3mb


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check with the email service. either yours or the senders email service has the limit. since you did say it was sent, the limits must be on your end.


----------



## DSims80s (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks... 

I had the original sender make a new message (w/o attachments) and it went into my junk folder. So I imagine the previous email with attachments he sent was supposed to go into my junk folder, but apparently it was too large or simply blocked all together. And he never got a bounce back either.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

